# Normal poop



## Deemac00 (Oct 18, 2021)

Good morning and Happy New Year. I was wondering I switched my budgies seeds gradually to Dr Harvey's Our Best Parakeet food and his poop is looking like this lately. He does eat some Harrison pellets and dark greens if I hang them in his cage but I've tried chop so many times he just won't eat it noatter what I do any help would be greatly appreciated. He is about 8 to 9 months old. Should I be worried it's darker than normal. Thank you.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The droppings look fine, if a bird is eating mostly seed they will be darker, the more pellets they eat then the fecal portion of the dropping gets brownish. He does not have to eat chop, if he is eating dark green veggies that is fine, he may eventually test out other things, stay away from too much fruit, it is too high in sugar.


----------



## Deemac00 (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you he gets banana a few times a week but only eats a small amount


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Banana is very high in sugar. You need to limit that to no more than once a week.
Give him fresh vegetables instead. They are much healthier for your budgie.
*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*


----------



## Deemac00 (Oct 18, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Banana is very high in sugar. You need to limit that to no more than once a week.
> Give him fresh vegetables instead. They are much healthier for your budgie.*
> 
> *Safe Foods for Budgies*


Thank you


----------

